# Classic Gary Larson 1993 dog cartoon



## Alfy (Dec 18, 2020)

One of my all time favorites.....Poodle Content

Yikes!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Peter Steiner's cartoon, as published in _The New Yorker

"On the internet, nobody knows you're a dog."_

Larson was great. I also like this one. When it first came out I used to have it on my office door

That was after I finally rated a door.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

So true...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Aw, no more? Those were all great!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m loving these poodle cartoons. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

.


----------



## Alfy (Dec 18, 2020)

OK ...one more favorite.

I haven't learned the secret (yet) of how to open lever door handles, but according to my
Mom, one of their past Standards was an expert. 

Drove Mom (and Dad) crazy!

Alfy


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This one always makes me laugh:


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

The one on top is from Violet. The bottom is my personal all time Larson favorite- I grew up scared of bears.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Newport said:


> View attachment 477147
> 
> The one on top is from Violet. The bottom is my personal all time Larson favorite- I grew up scared of bears.


I've always loved the igloo one; thanks for posting it.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper won't find this one too funny in September:










I can't copy my favorite - the wife dog finds her husband drinking out of the garden hose and says, So, planning another night on the town with the boys?


----------



## johnboy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

johnboy said:


> View attachment 477176


I'd love to do Topper's topknot in a Mohawk!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

.


----------

